# Intense M3 vs. Intense Socom



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I'm in the market for a new rig. I've been doing a bundle of research and lots of testing out other bike(VPFree, Sunday, FLY, parkinglot test on M3) and I'm getting ready to make a decision. I've come up with my ideal dimensions and the M3 and Socom hit them almost precisely on the dot. Really I have no idea which to go with though and I'm asking for your help to convince me which route I should go based on my needs.

-I'm 6' tall, 160lbs with all my gear on and absolutely no muscle what so ever.
-I'm riding a mix of tech trails and balls out steeptrails with all sorts of off camber trails littered with log drops and short rock gardens.
-I love my suspension set up to be plush with around 35% sag(ideal for VPP) with little HS compression to get a very compliant suspension.
-I plan on racing once my bike frame and fork arrive and are assembled, but I need to be able to do some pedaling on it as well

Now comparing my M3 and the Socom

-Identical geometry angle and length wise.
-M3 weighs 10.5lbs and has 9.5" travel
-Socom weighs 8.5lbs and has 8" travel

I assume the Socom will be a bit more pedal friendly, but would probably also have a higher center of gravity. So will the M3 corner better yet sacrifice non-race trail duty(I have an AM bike, but not all my dh trails are race pace ready)?

Opinions, ideas, suggestions. Post em up.

-Kevin


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i ride the M-3 and love it......it is not the most friendly pedal friendly bike....for your weight do you really need 10 inches of travel....I think you wouldf be fine on a SoCom, but if you wanted a little more suspension and plushness go to the M-3


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

For the kind of riding it looks like you're going to be doing, I would go with the M3. I test rode a Socom and it was too steep for me.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Double post.

-Kevin


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i ride the M-3 and love it......it is not the most friendly pedal friendly bike....for your weight do you really need 10 inches of travel....I think you wouldf be fine on a SoCom, but if you wanted a little more suspension and plushness go to the M-3


Haha, funny you mention the 10" travel thing. The reason I'm looking for a new bike is that I recently sold my Session10 to a coworker as the bike was too much(wheelbase is long as heck and the geometry overall is just lame).

I do notice that a longer length seatpost length can be used on the Socom, however I have a 350mm post on hand ready to go that I believe will give no problem either up or down.



Lollapalooza said:


> For the kind of riding it looks like you're going to be doing, I would go with the M3. I test rode a Socom and it was too steep for me.


What fork was on the Socom when you rode it? I can't see how you would recomend the Socom over the M3 based on the Socom being too steep when they have identical geometry anglewise. Unless the Socom was built around a shorter than recomended fork.

For those who may be interested in a basic part spec to make their decisions or recomendations I will be using a Fox 40RC2 fork, DTSwiss hubs/spokes laced to Halo Freedom Disc rims(although I may build a new wheelset for fun), XO shifting, Easton carbon bars, bontrager carbon seatpost/seat and such.

Keep the help coming guys.

Thank you.
-Kevin


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

bmxconvert said:


> What fork was on the Socom when you rode it? I can't see how you would recomend the Socom over the M3 based on the Socom being too steep when they have identical geometry anglewise. Unless the Socom was built around a shorter than recomended fork.
> 
> Keep the help coming guys.
> 
> ...


The M3 has more travel so you tend to run it with more sag, slackening out the head angle.


----------



## ruckus222 (May 29, 2006)

Here's my take. I have a Socom and absolutely love it. I have owned a demo 9 and 8 and I like the way the socom feels much more than the 9 and just a bit more than the 8. To me it takes square edges better, lighter and more pedal friendly. The only thing I had to get used to and it wasn't bad was how it jumped. I felt that the 8 seemed to pop easier where the socom wants to hold to the ground a bit more. But my race times have gotten better since i got on the socom. I am a bit shorter than you, like 6 inches but weigh the same (all muscle) and the angles feel great and I can ride any steep you put in my path as good as most. The bike inspires confidence.


----------



## speeder3800 (Dec 13, 2006)

I ride my SOCOM all mountain. I have a FOX air shock and have installed a front der. Got the weight down a bit and climbs great. I can run the legs of the fork up or down a bit in the crown to change the head tube angle if needed. I think the M-3 is overkill for your size and weight unless you are planning on racing. If you don't need the 10' rear end and you don't need the bomb proof build of the M-3 why buy it? BTW I am 6' tall and ride a medium frame.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

keep in mind that a 100 pound person is going to use suspension JUST the same as a 200 pound person will, you're not going to be running the same spring or air pressure.

that said, i dont really have any valuable input to this discussion other than that the amount of travel shouldn't be accounted for in your weight


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Why not wait for the M-5 and get the best of both worlds! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Alright, the Socom so far is sounding the way to go, but I'm not totally sold. I guess I'm kind of looking for a side by side comparison of the M3 to the Socom. Cornering has alot to do with it too. Is there any effect bu the shock being place lower on the M3 than the Socom? 

The Socom is cheaper and lighter so thats puts it at a huge advantage over the M3. Perhaps I'll run the fork crowns higher up on the stanctions to slacken the bike out and then slide them down to the ideal angle and see what I like. I do have a Cane Creek Double XC flush mount headset in the box that will work for the socom and allow me to tune the head angle and wheelbase.

Any info on the M5 other than whats on the Intense site? Sounds like its still a long way off.

-Kevin


----------



## brocelif (Oct 28, 2006)

I raced a V10 last year which is similar to your m3 idea. This year I am on a Socom and don't miss anything about the V10. We were at Angel Fire last weekend, which is pretty rough and the Socom performed flawlessly. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

M3 if you like to push and plow through the rough stuff

Socom if you like to jump and float over the rough stuff


----------



## ActionBuddy (Oct 9, 2006)

Do you expect to have a Socom or m3 this summer ? It took 8 months to get my m3 and I should have it this friday. cant wait to try it


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

ActionBuddy said:


> Do you expect to have a Socom or m3 this summer ? It took 8 months to get my m3 and I should have it this friday. cant wait to try it


I plan on ordering it this summer. I'll get it when it's available. I'll have to call and talk to Intense tomorrow about availablity and other such questions.

I think for the price and weight I'll have to go with a Socom. But damn, the M3 still looks so tempting.

-Kevin


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> M3 if you like to push and plow through the rough stuff
> 
> Socom if you like to jump and float over the rough stuff


nah....

M3 can jump too


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

William42 said:


> keep in mind that a 100 pound person is going to use suspension JUST the same as a 200 pound person will, you're not going to be running the same spring or air pressure.
> 
> that said, i dont really have any valuable input to this discussion other than that the amount of travel shouldn't be accounted for in your weight


I take it you're not a big person.

A properly sprung 10" bike on a person who weighs 120 and the same bike in the hands of a person who weighs 220 will suspend in a manner that's almost the same, but boy will the riders have different experiences.

Even with proper spring rates, a rider who's heavier overall is going to hit harder. The rider either absorbs it with his body, the frame's suspension absorbs it, or it is passed on to the 
wheels/frame/bars/whatever.

The point is bigger bikes for bigger people makes sense. An extra inch or two in squish saves stress on the rest of the bike or your body, and the increase in bike weight is offset by being a bigger and stronger rider. Even if it isn't, the increase in durability can be attractive too.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

Archdukeferdinand said:


> I take it you're not a big person.
> 
> A properly sprung 10" bike on a person who weighs 120 and the same bike in the hands of a person who weighs 220 will suspend in a manner that's almost the same, but boy will the riders have different experiences.
> 
> ...


Also the heaver spring and pressure will make the suspention act differently, damper has to work harder ect...


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

bmxconvert check your PM's


----------



## TFK StinkyFingers (May 20, 2007)

The Intense Socom was in mountainbike action this month...I have it open on my desk at work like its a picture of my kids or significant other. I think this would be my dream bike. 

I would go with the socom...if you get one (or which ever you get) post pics!!!


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

TFK StinkyFingers said:


> The Intense Socom was in mountainbike action this month...I have it open on my desk at work like its a picture of my kids or significant other. I think this would be my dream bike.
> 
> I would go with the socom...if you get one (or which ever you get) post pics!!!


Not to worry I will post pics. It will be a while. I've got to sell my Session 77, wait for my co worker to pay off the Session 10 and then I'll be able to order the frame/fork.

TO hold you over until then. Heres my last 2 rides in a few different modes.

Session77 custom paint Travis Triple Ti

















Marzocchi 66

















Session 10 Avalanche fork

















Travis Triple Ti #2 on the bike and #3 supporting it

















Marzocchi 66

















The pair

























Even my mother approves









The M3 still looks so tempting as I hate being bounced around. I know that I can still build the M3 to about 40lbs so that will help. But more so being able to plow through root sections sounds so much more appealing than bouncing over the top. I'm a fairly weak rider and tend to get tossed around a bit as it is.

Decisions decisions decisions.

-Kevin


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I recently went through the same challenge of deciding. I weigh about 195 with gear. Due to a recent major wrist injury (85 mph dirt bike get-off), my doctor and I agree that falling is not an option for me. Considering that, the M3 was the simple answer. Coming off of a VPX (and formerly riding a GT DHi), the M3 is incredible how well it goes through or over stuff. It's truly a point-and-shoot bike. It makes me look like a much better rider than I think I am. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Blaster1200 said:


> I recently went through the same challenge of deciding. I weigh about 195 with gear. Due to a recent major wrist injury (85 mph dirt bike get-off), my doctor and I agree that falling is not an option for me. Considering that, the M3 was the simple answer. Coming off of a VPX (and formerly riding a GT DHi), the M3 is incredible how well it goes through or over stuff. It's truly a point-and-shoot bike. It makes me look like a much better rider than I think I am. :thumbsup:


After talking it through with Intense today I believe that that will be the route that I go as well.

-Kevin


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

here's an m3 in action. now go buy one.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

What is the Eye to Eye and stroke of the shocks on the M3. I think I may pick up an Avy for it once I order maybe a CCDB. I run a Swinger 4 way and Revox right now. The Revox is nice however with Manitou becoming Hayes suspension, we've sat on hold for about 6hours total this week and never talked to anyone. I would rather ride a shock that has high and low speed compression and no pedal platform, but the option of a ti spring.

-Kevin


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

9.5" i2i.


The DHX works fine for me. But I don't put as much emphasis on the shock as I do me just riding the bike - in other words, no shock, assuming it's reasonably properly set up, will make me faster or slower.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

what bars are those on the session 10


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> Why not wait for the M-5 and get the best of both worlds! :thumbsup:


second that, the M5 drops a lot of beef and looks so sweet

The socom isn't designed to last more than a couple seasons at best, and that's taking care of it, it looks sexy, but I wouldn't feel comfortable using is as a day-to-day DH machine


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

austinb89 said:


> what bars are those on the session 10


Answer ProTaper



Blaster1200 said:


> 9.5" i2i.
> 
> The DHX works fine for me. But I don't put as much emphasis on the shock as I do me just riding the bike - in other words, no shock, assuming it's reasonably properly set up, will make me faster or slower.


Stroke? 3"?

I haven't been impressed with the way the DHX feels. I would like to be able to gain the most control over how my suspension reacts to the terrain I'm riding, which is why I ask about the shock measurements.

The M3 is available right now in my size and 1 1/2 weeks for custom colors. I talked to Intense again and was reassured that the M3 is the best choice for my terrain and riding style. So I will stick with that for now.

-Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

coming from a Socom owner that has never ridden an M3, get a M3. 

i am less than stoked with my Socom right now.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

mechmann_mtb said:


> coming from a Socom owner that has never ridden an M3, get a M3.
> 
> i am less than stoked with my Socom right now.


Why? I don't really have any time on one, but I've messed around with one a bit and really really liked it. Long term issues, what's the story?


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

M3 or M5.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

It will be an M3. It's probably about 3 months out till the bike is rideable.

Build spec will be as follows

*BLUE indicates that I haven't purchased yet or am undecided. Feel free to make a suggestion.

Frame: Intense M3 frame(No clue on color)
Rear shock: Undecided
Fork: Fox 40RC2
-Headset??
Bars:Race Face Next Carbon 25mm rise
Grips: Odi Ruffian Lock-On
Stem: Go-Ride or Risse upper crown integrated
Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon 8" front, 7" rear
Seat: Bontrager Race X-Lite Pro Carbon
Post: Bontrager Race X-Lite ACC Carbon
Pedals: Welgo Mg-1
Cranks/Bashring/Chainguide??
Chain: Sram Hollowpin
Cassette: Shimano XTR or Durace
Derailleur/Shifter: Sram XO
Der. Cable: Nokon
Tires: Kenda Blue Groove 2.5 and 2.35 front, Negal 2.5 and 2.35 rear
Tubes: Bontrager 24" standard tubes
Rims: Halo Freedom Disc
Spokes: DT Swiss Double Butted
Hubs: DT Swiss 440FR 12mm/20mm through axle

I think that just about covers it. I'll have to add up weights and see what I'm looking at final build weight wise.

-Kevin


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

bmxconvert said:


> Bars:Race Face Next Carbon 25mm rise


No. If you're going to get carbon bars, get ones that won't holepunch your sternum. Easton's MonkeyLite DH works well and has proven pretty tough. As for the rest of the build:
Juicy Carbons aren't worth it. You only save nine grams. Spend your money elsewhere. 
DT Swiss hubs are overated. Go with Hopes or Hadleys if you have the cash. 
The rest of the build looks really nice.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Lollapalooza said:


> No. If you're going to get carbon bars, get ones that won't holepunch your sternum. Easton's MonkeyLite DH works well and has proven pretty tough. As for the rest of the build:
> Juicy Carbons aren't worth it. You only save nine grams. Spend your money elsewhere.
> DT Swiss hubs are overated. Go with Hopes or Hadleys if you have the cash.
> The rest of the build looks really nice.


The blue is what I dont have. I have the bars, well actually they'll be at the shop on tuesday. If I dont like them I'll put them on my AM bike. I used to run Bontraxer race Xlite Carbons. I'm a light rider and I'm not typically a hack, especially at jumping.

Juicy carbons. They sit in my box at the shop. I like them. I own them. I'll stick with them

The DT wheels are already built and were worth EVERY penny. They are stupid stiff, strong and incredibly light. I will however be building a second set of wheels during the winter. However through experciences with Hope hubs at my shop they will NOT be on my bike. I'll go with either a DT, Hadley,or WTB hubset and then likely a Halo Freedom rim agian or a Mavic.

-Kevin


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I did a bit of thinking today and realized I'm and idiot. I forgot to check the width of the bars when I ordered them. Looks like I'll be getting something different. 630mm will be too narrow. Whoops. I knew I was forgetting to check something. They'll go on my AM bike then.

I added all the parts up and gave 3lbs fudge room. Should be about 38-39lbs complete.
I never got an exact weight on my wheels until I weighed them today. 2089g(4.6lbs) Front and rear. Front=971g Rear=1118g. Not the lightest wheelset, but damn about 100g(3.5oz) is the difference between my rear wheel and WTB's Dual Duty rear wheel.

Should be a fun bike once its together. 

I hope to have it done by the end of the summer but we'll see.

-Kevin


----------

